# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Kuopio Hop on - Hop off

## Jouni Seilonen

Kuopiossa liikennöi 15.8. asti Turistilinja. Bussi lähtee 50 min kierrokselle tunnin välein klo 11.00-16.50 ja sillä on 7 välipysäkkiä. Lippu maksaa 5 euroa, lapsilta 3, ja se on voimassa ostopäivän tällä linjalla klo 11-17. Bussista voi poistua pysähdyspaikoilla ja jatkaa bussin myöhemmällä kierroksella.

Jos matkailijoiden toivotaan käyttävän paikallista joukkoliikennettä, niin tällainen linja on mielestäni tarkoitukseen hyvin sopiva pienehkössä kaupungissa. Jos suuressa kaupungissa matkailijoita kiinnostavat kohteet tai niiden top10 eivät mahdu tunnin kestävän kierroksen varrelle ja jos kaupungissa on hyvin toimiva tavallinen joukkoliikenne, niin luulempa sen olevan parempi vaihtoehto. Jos kaupunki on tarpeeksi suuri, siellä menestyvät sekä tavalliset että turistilinjat.

Turistilinjan mainos

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuopiossa liikennöi 15.8. asti Turistilinja. Bussi lähtee 50 min kierrokselle tunnin välein klo 11.00-16.50 ja sillä on 7 välipysäkkiä. Lippu maksaa 5 euroa, lapsilta 3, ja se on voimassa ostopäivän tällä linjalla klo 11-17. Bussista voi poistua pysähdyspaikoilla ja jatkaa bussin myöhemmällä kierroksella.


Idea on ihan hyvä, mutta jälleen kerran meillä joukkoliikenne kampittaa itseään. Tuskin on vahinko, ettei reitti kulje rautatieaseman editse, eikä asemaa ja rataa ole merkitty edes linkkaamaasi mainoskarttaan. Tämä siitä huolimatta, että junien laitureilta on käytännössä yhtä pitkä tai lyhyt matka linja-autoaseman tulolaiturille kuin Asemakadulle. (Ilmakuva Bing-mapsissa. Jalankulkutunneli vie radan ali linja-autoasemalle. Suuaukko kuvassa linja-autokentän vasemmassa alanurkassa.)

En tiedä, tuleeko Kuopioon enemmän turisteja junalla vai bussilla. Mutta asuntomessujen palvelubussin reitti kulki Asemakatua eli rautatieaseman editse. Rohkenen arvata, että reitti on suunniteltu sen mukaan, miten julkisilla tulevia messuvieraita parhaiten palvellaan.

Kävin muuten itse Kuopiossa juuri perjantaina, enkä tiennyt tästä palvelusta mitään. Vaikka olin ennalta selvittänyt julkisilla matkustavan liikkumismahdollisuuksia. Tulin junalla ja lähdin lentokoneella. Mutta tämän valinnan taustoista enemmän yöjunaketjussa.

Antero

----------


## bussifriikki

Liikkuiko tää myös tänä kesänä?

----------


## SD202

> Liikkuiko tää myös tänä kesänä?


Enpä kyllä muista nähneeni liikenteessä tänä kesänä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Enpä kyllä muista nähneeni liikenteessä tänä kesänä.


Harmi. Ei sitten kai ollut mikään kaupallinen menestys.

Taitaa Helsinki olla ainoa kaupunki, jossa on turistiajelut? Jos ei Potnapekkaa ja muita pikkujunia lasketa mukaan...

----------


## Lasse

> Harmi. Ei sitten kai ollut mikään kaupallinen menestys.
> 
> Taitaa Helsinki olla ainoa kaupunki, jossa on turistiajelut? Jos ei Potnapekkaa ja muita pikkujunia lasketa mukaan...


Maarianhaminassa Röde Orm ajelee vanhalla Lontoonbussilla.
Jos rehellisiä ollaan, taitaa Helsinki kuitenkin olla ainoa kaupunki jossa on edes teoreettinen kysyntä. Vaikaa näyttävät Hoponhopoffit olevan stadissakin hyvin tyhjiä niin päivinä jolloin ei ole risteilijöitä satamissa.
Noh, ehkä ensi kesä on parempi, kun näyttää siltä että ainoa väylä jonne muut kiertoajelubussit pääsevät on Kehä III (kannanotto Helsingin tusitibussivihaan).

----------


## bussifriikki

Jossain muistan lukeneeni kesäisin Tampereella liikennöivästä hop on -bussista. En kuitenkaan netistä löytänyt enempää tietoa.

Onko tosiaan niin, että Helsinki on ainoa kaupunki jossa kulkee hop on -bussi? Varmasti muissakin kaupungeissa sille voisi olla kysyntää. Vaikkakin sitten pienemmillä puitteilla.

----------

